# Roughdraft Poem #1



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

cool how did you think if it? Sadly I do not know how to write poetry.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol i honestly dont know, Sometimes thing's just kind of come to me  

But regardless i am still learning new things everyday


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

that was excellent


----------

